# tuna shakes



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone ever added tuna to their protien shakes?

if so any good?

what did you mix with it to make it taste good?

i just remember seeing a bodybuilder on tv years ago boasting about how good his tuna shake was, but wouldnt disclose the ingredients

i think a young flex lewis was on the same program entering his first comp


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

the thought of it makes me gag:crying:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

that sounds minging, id rather have it in a sandwich. I love tuna but cant imagine drinking it.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

not a f*ckin chance, a fishy shake is only to be drunk from a juicy c*nt


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

whey protein and tuna mixed into slush with milk

i dont think there is a way to make it taste good lol :/


----------



## starfox_2100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep tried it and liked it but I made to much. I used 2 tins if tuna and half a litre of V8 veg juice and some water.

I felt sick after it but not because of the taste just the sheer amount of liquid I drank.

I have pics of it in the blender I'll post later. Pretty crazy looking


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> whey protein and tuna mixed into slush with milk
> 
> i dont think there is a way to make it taste good lol :/


Take that back, got the answer

cut out your tongue!


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

i thought might get a reaction

would never add milk and whey to it


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

starfox_2100:2638020 said:


> Yep tried it and liked it but I made to much. Il used 2 tins if tuna and half a litre of V8 veg juice and some water.
> 
> thats sounds better might try that on a smaller scale
> 
> ...


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

It sounds.. a semi good idea, but as soon as you start to blend it, you will regret it, and then be ****ed off you've gotta clean such a disgusting looking blender.

thats what happened with me


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

got a hand blender so shouldnt be so bad


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

bally said:


> *anyone ever added tuna to their **protien shakes**?*
> 
> if so any good?
> 
> ...





bally said:


> i thought might get a reaction
> 
> *would never add milk and **whey to it*


Confused by what you are saying mate?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

That sounds absolutely bloody horrendous lol


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Dirty Cnuts. Why on god's earth would you want to blend tuna with anything. Just eat the f*cking stuff.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Uch a fi! Imagining it is making me cringe lol


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

I tried it last year was fcking terrible was sick for the whole day after it ,tasted like like the can it was packeged in if that makes sense a sickening iron tin taste .rank


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If you wanna have a shake have whey, and if you want tuna have a sarnie... simple lol


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

deemann said:


> I tried it last year was fcking terrible was sick for the whole day after it ,tasted like like the can it was packeged in if that makes sense a sickening iron tin taste .rank


You're supposed to take it out of the tin before you blend it :wink:


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Matt 1:2638048 said:


> Confused by what you are saying mate?


im saying i wouldnt add this as no need for the.whey as there is enough protien from the tuna

and milk wouldnt make it taste good


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

just looking at options instead of using whey so much


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tuna isnt even a 'complete' protein source from what ive read on here before so you would be putting yourself through hell and not even getting maximum benefits.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Thunderstruck:2638156 said:


> Tuna isnt even a 'complete' protein source from what ive read on here before so you would be putting yourself through hell and not even getting maximum benefits.


so what do you do when eating tuna? do you have a shake to wash it down?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Certainly not, wouldnt want that combination in my gut!!


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Thunderstruck:2638264 said:


> Certainly not, wouldnt want that combination in my gut!!


lol love it thunder struck


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big steve said:


> the thought of it makes me gag:crying:


x2


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Tuna isnt even a 'complete' protein source from what ive read on here before so you would be putting yourself through hell and not even getting maximum benefits.


sorry, all animal and seafood proteins are complete (as in not missing an essential aminos); only vegetable proteins are incomplete and so you need beans with your wheat etc to get a complete amino acid profile.

Biological value is different, and based on mix of BCAA etc, and whey is very high as are eggs, then comes meat/fish, then veg etc.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to do 2 tins with 400-500ml orange juice in blender

cant even taste it and goes down quick

only did it for convienience for work in work etc


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Think I would rather grate my bell softly.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I used to do 2 tins with 400-500ml orange juice in blender
> 
> cant even taste it and goes down quick
> 
> only did it for convienience for work in work etc


that what i was looking at convienience for work


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

irishdude said:


> not a f*ckin chance, a fishy shake is only to be drunk from a juicy c*nt


well said :laugh:


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i tried it once tuna with diet coke in pint rank!! i burped tuna all day!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> sorry, all animal and seafood proteins are complete (as in not missing an essential aminos); only vegetable proteins are incomplete and so you need beans with your wheat etc to get a complete amino acid profile.
> 
> Biological value is different, and based on mix of BCAA etc, and whey is very high as are eggs, then comes meat/fish, then veg etc.


Like i say i was going by what id read on here previously, now im confused as i trust yourself and pscarb 100% yet in this thread he says tuna isnt a complete source??

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/146089-tuna-vs-chicken-breast.html


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

The thought of this makes me want to be sick through my nose only.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

TAFFY:2639037 said:


> i tried it once tuna with diet coke in pint rank!! i burped tuna all day!!!


why would you add diet coke thats filthy


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Thunderstruck:2639054 said:


> Like i say i was going by what id read on here previously, now im confused as i trust yourself and pscarb 100% yet in this thread he says tuna isnt a complete source??
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/146089-tuna-vs-chicken-breast.html


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

yip once and i was sick all over the kitchen floor.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

bally said:


> why would you add diet coke thats filthy


bloke i know downs 2tins of tuna with pint diet coke tha he said cant taste tuna especially if you rinse it first he was lying!!!

mind tuna in tomatoe soup lovely!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> yip once and i was sick all over the kitchen floor.


Lol same the fish fibres fcuked my throat up too


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Not keen but do them regularly


----------

